# Insurance costs?



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Just called my insurance agent to get a quote for GL insurance. He quoted me 2197 for six months of coverage. That seems like a lot more than I paid three or four years ago. As stated, I haven't done this in a couple of years, but does price sound like the norm for a single truck w/plow?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Is this including your truck insurance too?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

It depends on how big you are...what's your exposure? What kind of equipment do you run, and how many? How many guys do you employee? Have you had any claims, or bad track record?

I'm a one man show, with one truck....I pay just over $400 a year for 1 Mill. of coverage. So yeah, what you were quoted seems high to me, but there are variables that you have to consider.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes, this is including my regular truck insurance. I believe when he broke it down he said I was actually 1,500 for the GL policy. And yes, it's only me with one truck, not like I'm a huge company covering numerous pieces of equipment. I've made zero claims, and have a clean record, with no violations or accidents in the past three years, which is how far back they checked for insurance purposes.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Harleyjeff;1315795 said:


> Yes, this is including my regular truck insurance. I believe when he broke it down he said I was actually 1,500 for the GL policy. And yes, it's only me with one truck, not like I'm a huge company covering numerous pieces of equipment. I've made zero claims, and have a clean record, with no violations or accidents in the past three years, which is how far back they checked for insurance purposes.


Yeah, I would tell him to pound sand, and move on.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Little high but not far off. What type of deducible do you have?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

grandview;1315808 said:


> Little high but not far off. What type of deducible do you have?


I'm not even sure, I didn't get that far. Once he gave me the number I told him I was going to check around and get back to him, and that's when I got on here to ask if he was out of line or not.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You should tell them you want at least a 1,000 deductible.


----------



## 78Craft (Dec 1, 2010)

that Gl for one person does seem high. With my company for a basic GL for one person plowing it is generally around $500.00 for the year. That is with an avg time of about 24 weeks of actual plow time.


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

heck i wish my insurance was that...but i guess it is part of doing business


----------



## GTLS (Nov 29, 2008)

RepoMan207;1315729 said:


> It depends on how big you are...what's your exposure? What kind of equipment do you run, and how many? How many guys do you employee? Have you had any claims, or bad track record?
> 
> I'm a one man show, with one truck....I pay just over $400 a year for 1 Mill. of coverage. So yeah, what you were quoted seems high to me, but there are variables that you have to consider.


Repo, what does that $400 cover? I am in the same boat as Harleyjeff, as I just turned 18, and am curious about what to look for under coverage and prices to expect. Thank you


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

GTLS;1317355 said:


> Repo, what does that $400 cover? I am in the same boat as Harleyjeff, as I just turned 18, and am curious about what to look for under coverage and prices to expect. Thank you


Anything that is the result of plowing. I had initially asked for "slip and fall coverage", and they came back with this "umbrella" policy that would cover everything that my Commercial Auto policy didn't cover, it also picks up where my Commercial Auto limits leave off, in the event of a more severe incident. I actually just bumped my coverage to 5 Mill Saturday, my new premium is now $528.


----------



## BlackKnight07 (Sep 6, 2011)

Little High I pay $600 for 6 month, its just Me and One Truck.. That is with a 1k deductible


----------



## BlackKnight07 (Sep 6, 2011)

One more thing, Did your insurance company ask if it was " For Profit"? Sometimes its different pricing another words if ur doing it under the table, there might be a different rate..Not 100% been a few months since of talked to my Insurance guy.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

BlackKnight07;1317399 said:


> Little High I pay $600 for 6 month, its just Me and One Truck.. That is with a 1k deductible


They don't offer 6 month policies, and they know it's seasonal....it's just like my boat insurance. It's rated as seasonal, but placed on a 12 month policy. My deductable is $500


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

BlackKnight07;1317404 said:


> One more thing, Did your insurance company ask if it was " For Profit"? Sometimes its different pricing another words if ur doing it under the table, there might be a different rate..Not 100% been a few months since of talked to my Insurance guy.


Yup, they did ask me at the begining.


----------



## 78Craft (Dec 1, 2010)

Slip and fall or "products and completed operations" will make the premium jump up. I always recommend it. The 450 for the year is for 1mil/2mil coverage with no employees and No deductable.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Why bother carrying a GL policy if it doesn't cover slip & fall? That's just asinine.


----------



## 78Craft (Dec 1, 2010)

RepoMan207;1317591 said:


> Why bother carrying a GL policy if it doesn't cover slip & fall? That's just asinine.


depends on the situation I guess. Also depends on if your by yourself or working for another company as a sub. Depends what they require.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

78Craft;1317609 said:


> depends on the situation I guess. Also depends on if your by yourself or working for another company as a sub. Depends what they require.


I would imagine your always culpable, no matter the situation. When it comes to civil lawsuits....there are no boundaries. Doesn't matter if your an employer, sub contractor, or even an employee.


----------

